# Aurora, OH CCO (Aurora Farms Premium Outlets)



## mskitchmas (Jul 6, 2006)

hi there! 

i went to the Aurora CCO today. what a nice store! the clerk there was supersweet. it's a brand new store, so all the fixtures are swanky. they didn't have a ton of MAC stuff...i'll just give a short list of the interesting things...

SAKS 2004 holiday kits, they were something like $82
included a soft case, eyeshadow palette, lip & cream color base palette and set of brushes

cornflower pigment

a bunch of tinted lip conditioners

a lot of bobbie brown and stila palettes

several bobbie brown traincases and organizers that i wish i could afford even at cco prices


i picked up 2 eyeshadows in antiqued and bocatelle.


that about wraps up my vacation of traveling to cco's i've broke the bank...lol


----------



## ledonatella (Jul 9, 2006)

Is this in Aurora Farms? If so it's not too far from me, yay!!


----------



## mskitchmas (Jul 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ledonatella* 
_Is this in Aurora Farms? If so it's not too far from me, yay!!_

 

yep. that's it! yippee!


----------



## mskitchmas (Jul 15, 2006)

hi there. went to get my fix again today.

not much new stuff since my first post. (scroll on up) I did pick up 2 powerpoint liners in buried treasure and sagegrass. (a smoky grey and a beautiful green-silver)

also gave in and bought fluidline in royal wink and bobbie brown gel eyeliner in sapphire shimmer and black ink. and let me tell ya, they go on like buttah! 

the sales associate there told me that they would be getting a new shipment of mac stuff within the next 2 weeks and were expecting more fluiliners. gah! i am gonna have to get another job or eat pb&j for rest of the month.


----------



## ledonatella (Jul 23, 2006)

OMG! I am so gonna have to go there, it's like 30-45 minutes away YIPPEE!!!! I have been going to Grove City but they never have anything anymore.


----------



## missmarkers (Jul 31, 2006)

has anyone been here since they got new stuff or in the last 2 weeks? i'm thinking about going this week, but with gas prices, i want to see if it's worth it.


thanks!


----------



## VeronikaJ (Jul 31, 2006)

What does CCO stand for? So sorry, I just don't get it


----------



## danabanayna (Jul 31, 2006)

Cosmetics Company Outlet - It's an Estee Lauder brands outlet store


----------



## missmarkers (Aug 2, 2006)

i went there this afternoon, and here's an update on stuff. i made a list as soon as i got back to my car. there was a lot more than what i have lsited, it's just what i remembered or thought was "notable."

eyeshadows: gorgeous gold, plum dressing, say yeah, bocatelle, wonderfull, and a few others

shadesticks: a bunch of colors, shimmermint, fresh cement, sea me, gracious, had about 10 of them

powerpoints: inductry, light as air (?), buried trasure

fluidlines: frostlite, royal wink, blue peep, brassy, iris eyes

lipglasses/lustreglasses: headliner, palatial, love nectar

lipsticks: expensivo, pure girl

tlcs: tint toons, petting pink, fuschia fix, gentle coral
tlc sticks: rose remedy, lady gentle, and another one beige? 

misc: shimmersouffles, the body shimmer things, a bunch of lipmixes and glosses in the tube. 

no pigments!!!


----------



## mskitchmas (Oct 1, 2006)

hi there, went again this week.

got a fairylight pigment and stars and rockets e/s.

they had several pigments, but some are not displayed, because they only have one in stock - so ask!

i remember fairylight, cornflower, goldenaire & dark soul


----------



## noellethediva (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi!  I live 5 minutes north of columbus, and the only CCO I knew of in Ohio is wayyyy down 71.  Is this the aurora outlet you are speaking of?  If not, where is it in relation to Columbus?  Also, Where in Grove City is there one?? Thanks in advance!


----------



## csuthetaphi (Oct 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noellethediva* 

 
_Hi!  I live 5 minutes north of columbus, and the only CCO I knew of in Ohio is wayyyy down 71.  Is this the aurora outlet you are speaking of?  If not, where is it in relation to Columbus?  Also, Where in Grove City is there one?? Thanks in advance!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

The Jeffersonville outlet is off of I-71. The Aurora Farms outlet is in Aurora, which is Southeast of Cleveland, near Solon. Its is very close to Geauga Lake Park.


----------



## mskitchmas (Oct 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *csuthetaphi* 

 
_The Jeffersonville outlet is off of I-71. The Aurora Farms outlet is in Aurora, which is Southeast of Cleveland, near Solon. Its is very close to Geauga Lake Park._

 

yep!...and the grove city one is in PA, it's about 2 hours (a little less) from cleveland.


----------



## noellethediva (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh I see, Grove City PA not OH.  I might have to check out the Aurora Farms one sometime....I head up to Cleveland once and a while.  thanks for the tip!


----------



## mskitchmas (Oct 1, 2006)

here's another tip...a list of the cco's

http://www.outletbound.com/cgi-bin/s...Estee%20Lauder


----------



## tinkerbell (Nov 13, 2006)

I was there a few days ago, they had Luna and Pearl CCB, crystal avalache e/s, sensualize e/s, da bling e/s...oh, next time i will write them down...anyone want me to look for anything??


----------



## mskitchmas (Nov 14, 2006)

i am desperately looking for a Pink Clash lipglass (lost it to the airlines).

i think i will head out there this week sometime and will post what i find


----------



## mskitchmas (Nov 14, 2006)

okay, i couldn't help myself, i had a rotten day...so i treated myself to a trip out to the CCO.

They had the Nordstrom patternmaker warm and cool palettes for eyes. I snatched up the warm one!

There were about one-zillion Lip Tints, both regular and Toons

They had a bunch of brushes, which I've never noticed before...
188 (I think it might have been the 187), 208, 213, 239, and I think 275. 

Pink Opal, Dark Soul and Fairylight

A bunch of Shadesticks

A bunch of chromeglasses

Squirt, Oi Oi Oi, Pinkarat, and some other random l/g and l/l

Hope this is useful...there was more, but I can remember the details.

If you are looking for something specific, It might jog my memory, if you ask.

Bye!


----------



## noellethediva (Nov 14, 2006)

Did they have chromaliving?


----------



## CincyFan (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks for the update, I was thinking of heading out there this week as well.


----------



## csuthetaphi (Nov 15, 2006)

Uh Oh. Looks like I will be heading there too!


----------



## mskitchmas (Nov 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noellethediva* 

 
_Did they have chromaliving?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Sorry, I can't remember. You could give them a call.


----------



## beyondhope1024 (Dec 26, 2006)

Just got back from this CCO. They had a ton of stuff, so much more than what the CCO in Grove City, PA has. They had all the tint toons, plus other TLCs (Virtuous Violet, Fuschia Fix, etc). They had about 15-20 different eyeshadows, about 10 different blushes, a LOT of lipsticks (50 or so) and 20 lipglasses or so. A lot of the eyeshadows, lipglasses, and lipsticks were from the Culturebloom, Lingerie, and Sundressing collections. They had the 187 brush, and a bunch of other random eye brushes. There were several eye palettes, a lipgelee set, and a brush set. And trust me, there was a lot more stuff as well. I just got Tres Cher! lipglass, Pink Cabana Lipstick, Dame blush, and Twinks and Falling Star eyeshadows. If you live near this CCO, it's definitely worth checking out!


----------



## CincyFan (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Ohio CCO - Aurora*

I went this past weekend and there was a lot out.  They still have 187 brushes, about 5 eye brushes and an angled face brush.  There were not more Tint Toons, but about 4/5 other TLCs.  I also saw the Patternmaker Eye Palettes (warm & cool), 3 lip palettes, and pigments.  The colors were Provence, Dark Soul, Lovely Lily, Pink Opal and Cornflower.

If you like Bobbi Brown, they have 4 Shimmer Bricks, the pink one comes in a set with a brush.  The other colors were beige, peony and brownie.  There were a lot of Stila Smudge Pots and eyeshadow duos.  I believe they just got a shipment in last week so if you're thinking of heading out there, now would be a good time.


----------



## beyondhope1024 (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: Ohio CCO - Aurora*

By any chance, does anyone know what time of the month this CCO gets MAC shipments in? Or do all CCOs get their shipments in at the same time? I know I could call and ask but I figured I'd ask here first before I bother the SA. Thanks!


----------



## mskitchmas (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: Ohio CCO - Aurora*

i think the times vary. i've asked at this store, and sometimes they say middle of the week, and sometimes they say weekend. if you call, they are pretty nice about saying when they have last received a shipment, and when they expect another.


----------



## csuthetaphi (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: Ohio CCO - Aurora*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beyondhope1024* 

 
_By any chance, does anyone know what time of the month this CCO gets MAC shipments in? Or do all CCOs get their shipments in at the same time? I know I could call and ask but I figured I'd ask here first before I bother the SA. Thanks!_

 
They usually get shipments in around the middle of the month, according to the salesperson I asked once.


----------



## beyondhope1024 (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: Ohio CCO - Aurora*

Okay, thanks! I think I'll give them a call just to make sure.


----------



## mskitchmas (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Ohio CCO - Aurora*

stopped by again today...sorry don't remember many names of colors

still have quite a few chromeglasses

a bunch of eyeshadows, plus some shadow palettes

sample pack with wipes and studio moisture fix

random lip palettes including one from tailormade

only 2 nail polishes, a sparkly reddish brown and and sparkly orange-red 

sweetie cakes petit glosses

some eye brushes

lip gelee set

shade stick set


lots of new clinique GWP's 


meh.


----------



## mskitchmas (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: Ohio CCO - Aurora*

i forgot to mention they also had Viva Glam VI lipstick.


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: Ohio CCO - Aurora*

Stopped  by today and they had TONS of e/s....I got All that Glitters. Sumptuous Olive, Print and Flashtrack.  They had Take Wing quad and 2 other palettes..didn't look at the name...I couldn't believe all the e/s they had today...lots of lippies too...only 2 pigments (lovley lily and pink opal) They also had the Bobbi Brown GOld shimmerbrick, and 3 others...pink, brownie and I can't remember the other...


----------



## missmarkers (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: Aurora, Ohio CCO -*

if anyone has been recetnyl, please post! i'm thinking about going this week if the weathe rgets a little better. 

i bet they don't have the shimmerbricks anymore. i wish that i had read this post a coupel weeks ago!


----------



## mskitchmas (Mar 21, 2007)

I might try to run out there in the next few days. i will def post if i do. they still had shimmerbricks about early last week. if you give them a call they'll tell you.


----------



## Cinammonkisses (Mar 22, 2007)

I haven't been to Aurora ever, and it's been at least 5yrs since I've been to Jeffersonville. It's time to make a trip I think


----------



## riri101 (Apr 5, 2007)

i have to go visit and see their e/s!


----------



## missmarkers (May 1, 2007)

went this afternoon. the sales ladies were both really nice and told me that they had already gotten in their shipment for may, so if you were planning to go, i'd say go this week!

here's what i remember:

pigments: frost, accent red, lovely lily, and one more

eyeshadows: TONS. lots of le/dc colors. i remember relaxing, jewel blue, iris prn, femme noir, spring up, dazzlelight(?), overgrown, gorgeous gold, twinks, in living pink, purple showers, sumptuous olive, shimmermoss, and a lot more. they had a lot of shades that i don't normally see at cco's. 

fluidlines: most regular colors as well as shade, delphic, and haunting.

blushes: cheek (which is recently d/c i heard), and about 5 others. 

lipsticks: a bunch, sashimi mimi was the only one i can actually remember seeing

sets: cool pigment set, 4 lip palettes, cool and warm nordstrom patternmaker eye palettes, lipgelee set, shadesticks set, set of 3 lipsticks

glimmershimmers: 4 shades

bobbi brown

shimmer eye kohl palette

shimmerbricks: beige, gold, peony


----------



## tinkerbell (Aug 1, 2007)

Anyone been out there lately?? I need to make a trip...


----------



## rchickos (Jan 21, 2008)

I went last week and they're VERY well stocked right now.  Tons of pigments, eye shadows, fluidlines (Haunting, Nightfish, Blitz & Glitz, Shade, Sweet Sage, Silverstroke, Rich Ground, many others), lipsticks, lipglasses, lipgelees, brushes (noticed the 188, didn't really look at the others)...I might be able to remember if you ask me a specific name.  They had Desirous blush, and the two blushes from Moonbathe, with some others.  Some iridescent powders, a lot of Novel Twist items, including the brush and pearlizer sets.  Some weird gift sets (like 3 lipsticks, or 3 lustreglasses, or 1 lustreglass/1 mascara/1 blush).  More than I think I've ever seen there before.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No MSFs, unfortunately.


----------



## SweetSweetIrony (Feb 13, 2008)

I live in Aurora. But I haven't been to the Farms in forever. I was thinking about making a trip this weekend though.

Can you give me the name of the store?


----------



## ModestMouse (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm going there tomorrow!


----------



## ModestMouse (Feb 18, 2008)

I just went today, they had about 12 pigments, over 20 shadows, lots of fluidline, lots of lip gloss, lip sticks, foundation, brush sets. They had a lot other stuff too, I can't remember everything. They had 2 quads, one was Take Wings.


----------



## makeba (Mar 17, 2008)

i love this store. i had been looking for the pandamonium quad and lucky me they finally got it. its not out on the stands though becuz they keep it in the back. they have a whole lot of pigments and brush sets and about three MAC fragrances, of which one is my favorite. i plan on going back real soon to load up on more eyeshadows and pigments and lippies; oh well just everything, dang it!!!!!!


----------



## ModestMouse (May 26, 2008)

I just went today! They had a couple eye shadows from C-Shock collection, and also They had some paint pots from the Alexander McQueen collection!


----------



## xxkandiekcxx (May 31, 2008)

Anyone went to IL CCO recently????


----------



## beyondhope1024 (Jul 10, 2008)

Hi everyone! I just got back from the Aurora Farms CCO and that CCO has got to be one of the most well-stocked CCOs, seriously. I don't have the best memory but I'll try my best to remember some of the products. 

There were about 40 eyeshadows (including the McQueen shadows, Rite of Spring, Da Bling, In Living Pink, Innuendo, Fab & Flashy, Samoa Silk, Llama, Seedling, Jewel Blue, Crystal Avalanche, Pink Source, Rose Blanc, Swish, and tons more). There were about 25 pigments, including a few PRO pigments (I didn't know these went to CCOS?). Anyways, some of the pigments I remember were Primary Yellow, Acid Orange, Kelly Green, Provence, Cornflower...sorry, that's all I remember out of the pigments! But there were a lot. There were about 10 paint pots, including one from the McQueen collection (I think the green one). There were also some mineralize eyeshadow duos, a few blushes, probably all of the shadesticks and tons of lipsticks, mattenes, and lipglasses. There were also lots of skincare products (many had the older packaging though) including Microfine Refinisher, Cremewash, Fix+, Wipes, Cleanse-Off Oil, Gentle Make-up Remover, and Studio Moisture Fix and others. No MSFs, just the MSF naturals. Plus, lots, lots more! 

I hope this helped someone! If you're curious about any other products, you can ask me and it might ring a bell if I saw it or not.


----------



## icesnow (Nov 8, 2008)

Anyone been out there lately?? any new stuff? thanks!


----------



## Angelcorrine (Jan 13, 2009)

Has anybody been here lately?  I'm trying to decide if I want to go here or to the Jeffersonville CCO next week.


----------



## beyondhope1024 (Jan 13, 2009)

I actually just got back from there about an hour ago! I don't have the best memory, but I'll try to remember what I saw/didn't see (I might remember something specific if you ask), there wasn't anything AMAZING there or anything in particular that sticks out from my mind...

-There were no Mineralize Skinfinishes, which I was sort of hoping to see.
-One of the Fafi quads, all of the Fafi bags, and most of the rest of the collection.
-The blue/purple Heatherette trio.
-About 35 eyeshadows, including Seedling, Bold & Brazen, Time & Space, Grand Entrace (though I might've taken the last one, not sure, lol), Fertile, Turquatic, Talent Pool, Pen 'n Pink, Big T...and that's all I remember. 
-About 15-20 pigments, including Provence, Copperclast, and Pink Abricot.
-Tons of face products, some mineralize eyeshadow duos, metal-x shadows, and quite a few paint pots and fluidlines.

I also noticed they started carrying Bumble & Bumble hair products, which I've never seen there before. I hope that helped at least a little bit.


----------



## kelveggie22 (Jun 15, 2009)

I have a couple of questions about this CCO.
1. Do they have the silly rules? (3 item limit, no more then $300?) 
Im planning my trip for August and I just want to be prepared.

Also, has anyone been there lately? This post hasn't been posted on since January, so I am just wondering.

Thanks ladies.


----------



## Ksayare (Jun 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kelveggie22* 

 
_I have a couple of questions about this CCO.
1. Do they have the silly rules? (3 item limit, no more then $300?) 
Im planning my trip for August and I just want to be prepared.

Also, has anyone been there lately? This post hasn't been posted on since January, so I am just wondering.

Thanks ladies._

 
I go about every 2 weeks and they actually have great stuff! They do have the rules though... only $300 a day and you can't have more than 3 of a certain bin number.
They have tons of mac and bobbi brown stuff...
I'll be going in the next week or two so feel free to message me if you want me to keep my eyes open for some products.


----------



## kelveggie22 (Jun 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ksayare* 

 
_I go about every 2 weeks and they actually have great stuff! They do have the rules though... only $300 a day and you can't have more than 3 of a certain bin number.
They have tons of mac and bobbi brown stuff...
I'll be going in the next week or two so feel free to message me if you want me to keep my eyes open for some products._

 
thanks so much. 
i called the girls there, and they only mentioned the 300$ limit, no three item rule. 

and can you just see what they have? i wont be going there for another month and a half, but i dont want to be dissapointed.

thankyou.


----------



## Wandalemur (Aug 5, 2009)

Has anyone been recently? Did they have anything good, or new?
Thanks.


----------



## pinagham (Aug 5, 2009)

I was there a couple days ago.  I got a ton of pigments and a couple blushes.  The sales clerk also made it a point to make sure I didn't have three of any one item.


----------



## Wandalemur (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## kelveggie22 (Aug 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinagham* 

 
_I was there a couple days ago.  I got a ton of pigments and a couple blushes.  The sales clerk also made it a point to make sure I didn't have three of any one item._

 

what pigments ans blushes did you get?
when i went, they had two blushes.


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Aug 9, 2009)

*CCO What kind of good finds have you found*

So I thought it would be helpful so people dont waste a trip to a CCO to kind of have a hint of whats currently in the CCO's 

I live by the Aurora Premium Outlets and I went to the CCO their today 

I'm happy to announce they have 

Heatherette trio's 1 and 2 

Hello Kitty Pressed powders

Lots of mineral duo shadows

Fafi Lipglosses and Palettes 

Lots of paint pots


----------



## reem2790 (Aug 10, 2009)

i'll be going this saturday! its about 50 minutes away, so i hope it's worth the trip!!


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Aug 10, 2009)

I living in Cuyahoga Falls and went to the Aurora Premium Outlets CCO and found some great stuff

I got Hello Kitty Pressed Powders in Tahitian Sand and Pretty Baby

I got Heatherette Trio 1 and Trio 2 

They had the Wysteria palette from dame edna each of the pressed powders

Some Neo Sci Fi eyeshadoes and glosses 

Lots of Brush Sets

they had some Fafi items I picked up the paint pot in Rollickin they also have eye shadow palette and 2 glosses

Alot of the Mineralize shadows blushes and skin finishes


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Aug 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *reem2790* 

 
_i'll be going this saturday! its about 50 minutes away, so i hope it's worth the trip!!_

 
They have lots of LE stuff Dame Edna Pressed Powders the Wysteria Trio

My Favorite find was the Hello kitty pressed powders I bought Tahitian Sand and 2 of the Pretty Babys (they didnt have to many of these left 2 of the tahitian sand left and 1 of the pretty baby they might put more out)

Neo Sci Fi Shadows and Blushes

Mineralize Blushes Shadows

Fafi Palettess and Glosses

Heatherette Trio 1 and 2


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Aug 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wandalemur* 

 
_Has anyone been recently? Did they have anything good, or new?
Thanks._

 
The newest I saw was the Hello Kitty Pressed Powders but they only had 3 in each color and I bought 2 of the pretty baby one for my self the other as a gift and I bought one of the tahitian sands.

I also got Heatherette Trio 1 and Trio 2 

Rollickin Paint Pot 

Brightside / Gallery Gal Mineralize Duo Shadow 

Powder Blush in Honour


----------



## reem2790 (Aug 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tat2dbeauty07* 

 
_They have lots of LE stuff Dame Edna Pressed Powders the Wysteria Trio

My Favorite find was the Hello kitty pressed powders I bought Tahitian Sand and 2 of the Pretty Babys (they didnt have to many of these left 2 of the tahitian sand left and 1 of the pretty baby they might put more out)

Neo Sci Fi Shadows and Blushes

Mineralize Blushes Shadows

Fafi Palettess and Glosses

Heatherette Trio 1 and 2_

 
thanks for the heads up! i'll report back with my haulage!


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Aug 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *reem2790* 

 
_thanks for the heads up! i'll report back with my haulage!_

 
Look forward to hearing about what you got im going to try and hold off till october to go again want to pay my credit card off before then so I can do some major haulage plus I wouldnt mind picking up a new coach


----------



## reem2790 (Aug 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tat2dbeauty07* 

 
_Look forward to hearing about what you got im going to try and hold off till october to go again want to pay my credit card off before then so I can do some major haulage plus I wouldnt mind picking up a new coach 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
that was actually what sealed my trip, a cousin of mine was dying to go to coach and i was dying to get to the cco so i couldnt be more pumped


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Aug 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *reem2790* 

 
_that was actually what sealed my trip, a cousin of mine was dying to go to coach and i was dying to get to the cco so i couldnt be more pumped
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
When I went up their Coach didnt have to much they werent running to good of sales every now and again they run 50 percent off sales they had some up their but nothing cute they had the zoe on sale for 130 which was a good deal but I couldnt give in and buy it I had a baby in february so since them I havent gave in and bought one my last time buying one was in December and I have pry 8 others in my closet. So I'm hoping when I go up in october I can find a cute purse and good deal and I hope the CCO has some new stuff in.


----------



## kelveggie22 (Aug 15, 2009)

ohmahgah, coach and cco details. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thanks girls.

any brushes?
and lustureglasses?


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Aug 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kelveggie22* 

 
_ohmahgah, coach and cco details. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thanks girls.

any brushes?
and lustureglasses?_

 
ok Ive been to coach and the CCO within the last month thiers tons of lusterglasses and lipglasses at the CCO pry more than 30! 

As for coach they had in the coach zoe some of the bonnie cashin stuff gallery totes nothing that really interested me I wanted a zoe but they didnt get the chocolate signature in I believe they were 328 on sale for 199 than 30 percent off knocking them down to 130.00 they had alot of wallets 50 percent off but they were still pricey 200 on sale for 100 if you go to tj maxx on a good day you can get the checkbook wallets for 80 and under 2 weeks ago my TJ in Cuyahoga Falls had Juicy Couture wallets for 49.99 and under!!!


----------



## reem2790 (Aug 17, 2009)

COACH-50% off everything sale, it was AMAZING. 
CCO-the mac selection wasnt very big, they had some brushes and one msf, lots of l/s and e/s though. i wasnt too pleased with the selection overall
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'll be going back later this week for a better look


----------



## reem2790 (Aug 18, 2009)

btw! i'd like to add, the 3 limit rule on every product-i bought 4 of one item and the sales rep (who was awesome!) just did it for me in 2 separate transactions


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Aug 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *reem2790* 

 
_btw! i'd like to add, the 3 limit rule on every product-i bought 4 of one item and the sales rep (who was awesome!) just did it for me in 2 separate transactions
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well you didnt tell us what you got???


----------



## makeba (Aug 18, 2009)

i love the aurora cco its awesome and the girls there are nice. i need to go before the winter weather hits us. i need to get my mac goodies!!! i am dying to see what all they have. i wish it were possible to take a pic of the bin they are in, but i know they would not allow that. i need eyeliners and more paint pots like crazy.


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Aug 18, 2009)

they pry had 6 plus paint pots when I went I picked up rollickin to go with my heatherette trio 1 as for liners not sure didnt look but I know next time I go I need to pick up mascaras and liners hoping to go back in sept or oct for a big haul. Went a few weeks ago I thought they had some nice stuff


----------



## kelveggie22 (Aug 19, 2009)

so the three limit rule,
is only 3 eyeshadows,
not 3 shades.
or more then 3 shadow,
but not more then 3 shades?
i know, i am confusing,
but this 3 item rule is confusing me.


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Aug 20, 2009)

as for the 3 limit rule I believe its 3 of the same shade because when I went up and bought 4 shadows in different colors and had no issue completing my purchase. Hope this helps you. Also if you make more than one trip up their you can pretty much throw the 3 item rule out but like I said you had to make seperate trips.

So basically if you wanted a Henna shadow for example and you want backups you can purchase 3 of those. Say you wanted to do that with Pandemonium and Innuendo, You could get 3 of each of those shades totaling 9 products.

Same goes for like collections they cant restrict you from buying 3 items from anyone collection.


----------



## reem2790 (Aug 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tat2dbeauty07* 

 
_Well you didnt tell us what you got???_

 
mutiny pigment
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's so pretty!


----------



## kelveggie22 (Aug 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tat2dbeauty07* 

 
_as for the 3 limit rule I believe its 3 of the same shade because when I went up and bought 4 shadows in different colors and had no issue completing my purchase. Hope this helps you. Also if you make more than one trip up their you can pretty much throw the 3 item rule out but like I said you had to make seperate trips.

So basically if you wanted a Henna shadow for example and you want backups you can purchase 3 of those. Say you wanted to do that with Pandemonium and Innuendo, You could get 3 of each of those shades totaling 9 products.

Same goes for like collections they cant restrict you from buying 3 items from anyone collection._

 
that helps like so much, ty.


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Aug 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *reem2790* 

 
_mutiny pigment
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's so pretty!_

 
Mutiny is so pretty but its not a color i'd wear alot. I stay to my neutrals and purples I'm trying to venture out slowly bought heathertte trio one because that blueish green is so pretty...


----------



## reem2790 (Aug 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tat2dbeauty07* 

 
_Mutiny is so pretty but its not a color i'd wear alot. I stay to my neutrals and purples I'm trying to venture out slowly bought heathertte trio one because that blueish green is so pretty..._

 
im a sucker for brights


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Aug 22, 2009)

I can't wait to go back to the CCO I paid my credit card off just so I could go max it back out at the cco also setting some cash aside nice thing is I always go with my mom so if I go over the limit I can have her pick up some stuff for me plus I plan on hitting up coach thank god I did all my christmas shopping for my daughter and nephew already!!!


----------



## reem2790 (Aug 29, 2009)

going today to see what's new!


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Aug 29, 2009)

Keep us posted and let us know. Check for MSF if you can I know their like the MAC rave and I've been looking to purchase one or a few but hate the retail price tag....


----------



## pinagham (Aug 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kelveggie22* 

 
_what pigments ans blushes did you get?
when i went, they had two blushes._

 
i got spaced out, otherworldly, and emote.  They had tons of others too.

and as for piggies i got sweet sienna, circa plum, smoke signal, tea time, and a couple others. 

all in all spent way too much money.  

anyone been there recently?  spot any MSF?


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm going friday ladies I wasnt planning on going back so soon I will check for MSF Im hoping they have some because I want atleast 1 really bad.... If it wasnt for recieving a 20 percent off coach outlet coupon I wouldnt be going.... So I will post after friday to let you all know!


----------



## makeba (Sep 1, 2009)

What Goodies Did You Get!!!


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Sep 5, 2009)

Ok so I hit up the CCO, Coach and a Consignment shop. I don't know if anyone has read some of my prior posts bu I showed photos of my vanity and I hate it to small not enough room so I found a vintage desk at a consignment shop in Akron Im going to sand it repaint it hang a mirror over it and use it as a vanity. I also gave in bought a new Coach not sure if I like it or not I wanted the Zoe which they had in but I got this purse and wallet for the same price I would of paid for just the zoe. 




Coach Hamptons Signature Tote and Wristlet Scored for $170 after sale price and coupon!




My future vanity picked up at Abbey Anns 2 on Brittain Rd In Akron for $41.00 They have 2 or 3 others in too and they take offers!!! The others were cheaper but one was painted green and the other had less drawers I found this perfect for what I was looking for cant wait to fix it up!

Ok Ok I know your wanting the list for the CCO they were putting new items out but not much they got 4 new mac items in both Hello kitty palettes which I wasnt fond of, clear lip gelee' and Hello Kitty tendertone lip balm I believe it was. 

Heres what I got.... 
Studio Moisture Cream (cleary thought I read strobe cream whoops) 
Mineralize Skinfinish Brunette
Mineralized Skinfinish Warmed 
Shadestick Overcast
Nail Lacquer Vestral White 
Sheerspark Pressed Powder
Idol Eyes E/S (love love love)
Vellum E/S




My bag full of goodies Im wanting to buy some brushes...


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Sep 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinagham* 

 
_i got spaced out, otherworldly, and emote. They had tons of others too.

and as for piggies i got sweet sienna, circa plum, smoke signal, tea time, and a couple others. 

all in all spent way too much money. 

anyone been there recently? spot any MSF?_

 
Yeppers I got the only 2 they had well they have more of these but they only had 2 colors available brunette and warmed


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Sep 7, 2009)

Im very fair skinned and warmed looked super dark in package I was hesitant to get it Im so glad I did I used it with a fluffy brush forgot the number and it gave that perfect glow with my smokey eyes and nude lip today I dont mean to brag but I felt like a SEX GODESS


----------



## reem2790 (Sep 7, 2009)

the only 2 msfs there right now are brunette and warmed, 

they now have both hello kitty ES quads and the cool and warm little darlings pigment sets.

 they have a lot of heatherette stuff and tons of pigments/es/mes/.

fluidlines in uppity, brassy, and a few others,

paint pots in blackground, greenstroke, perky among i think 3 others. 

lots of new lippies including lavender whip!! (picked up 2!!)


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Sep 8, 2009)

the only heatherette I saw was trio one and trio two did I overlook some. Also I hope everyone knows they have more mac than whats on the rack and on the register counter if you look in the glass showcase on the corner they have sheerspark compacts and stuff from the monogram collection.


----------



## makeba (Sep 8, 2009)

eeww i am soo jealous of you lovelies going to the cco soo often!! i cant wait to pay off my credit card or start my own mac fundraiser! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i do love that spot becuz they have plenty of items in stock.
did you happen to come across any of the creamsheen lipgloss like Ever So Rich! this one went well with Lavender Whip lipstick.


----------



## makeba (Sep 8, 2009)

tad2 beauty i am lovin that vanity stand!!! that is awesome!! that is exactly the type i am looking for. i got to go to abby anne and see if they have another one. what kind of work are you gonna have to do to it? i love the amount of drawers it has cuz that is the amount i am in need of.


----------



## reem2790 (Sep 8, 2009)

everytime i go i check for cremesheens because they are my favorite kind of lipstick, if i see ever so rick i'll report back


----------



## reem2790 (Sep 8, 2009)

Tat2dbeauty07 you and your baby look adorable


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Sep 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeba* 

 
_tad2 beauty i am lovin that vanity stand!!! that is awesome!! that is exactly the type i am looking for. i got to go to abby anne and see if they have another one. what kind of work are you gonna have to do to it? i love the amount of drawers it has cuz that is the amount i am in need of._

 
Yes they had atleast 2 more their maybe 3 their was on in the back it was painted green and had quite a few drawers and is pry cheaper than mine... All you have to get is go to lowes buy stripper about 8.00 paint it on let it sit I bought the 15 min stripper havent used it yet and I talked to a lowes employee they said take a scraper to scrape excess paint off and restain it in the color of your choice or paint it a color you like. I sanded mine to so I could get the scratch out on the top. But yes abbey anns 2 on Brittain Rd right down the road from chapel hill mall has them. Also pry their sister store off of tallmadge avenue more than likely has them but thats the only place Ive been able to find them and its worth the bargain. 

Also if you need a mirror for it I went to hobby lobby in Stow they had 50 percent off wall decor I got a gorgeous mirror that was 99.99 for 49.99! The only thing I have left to get is a new chair Ive been looking on craigslist no luck and I looked at abbey annes nothing to my liking I did see one I liked at hobby lobby but it had a tag of 129.99 and only 30 percent off so if by next week they dont run 50 percent off furniture Im hoping ill get a 20 percent bed bath and beyond coupon because they have a cute one for 79.99 and it will knock it down to 64. 

I'm actually working on my vianity today I sanded it this morning went to lowes got some stuff getting ready to put the stripper on it and scrape it off I'm going to take photos as I go and I will promise to post photos. My brother was suppost to do this all for me he wanted a project but he failed to do it. I'm one of those anxious ones who can't wait around. 

Also sorry I keep going on and on but I like to share all these unique things with my local girls around me who love mac. I went to the dollar tree yes the dollar tree I got 2 glass candle holder their kind of on the tall side but I didnt want something as tall as a vase to put my brushes in and I bought the colored stones for in them I paid 4.00 for 2 glass candle holders and 2 packs of stones and they look so pretty with my brushes in them.


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Sep 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *reem2790* 

 
_Tat2dbeauty07 you and your baby look adorable
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you I got my picture taken with my daughter for her 6 month photos in august. I hate having my photo taken I'm a big girl and I don't have very high self esteem. I went to portrait innovations in Stow and they did a great job for our photos. I took my daughter their not long after she was 3 months too her dad is a drummer so for fathers day I wanted to do something special I dressed her up in a onsie that said my daddy is a drummer I put a bandana on her since her daddy wheres on had her pose with drumsticks they were too cute her father loved them.


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm going to work on paying my credit card off again which I dont have much to pay off on it because I didnt use it at the CCO like I was planning I used my bank card for that trip. I do want to buy some stuff from the style black collection when it comes out just 2 shadows. Then use my Credit Card for the CCO. My mom and brother thinks Im crazy though I told them I wasnt going to buy anymore MAC unless it was liner or mascara but I dont think I can hold to it... Matter of fact I know I cant. I do want to buy some brushes I have SE brushes which I like a lot but I'd like to buy some nice full size ones and just basic ones Im going to use.


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Sep 8, 2009)

So heres my dollar tree finds to hold my brushes and the colored stones are just to cute I got everything for 4.00 to put my mac brushes in. 






So what part of ohio is everyone from? Cuyahoga Falls here....


----------



## reem2790 (Sep 8, 2009)

cleveland here


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Sep 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *reem2790* 

 
_cleveland here
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Lucky you... Theirs an actual MAC store close to you. I've been thinking about going to the MAC store but I dont think Im going to until I have quite a few empties because my Macys counter at summit mall you only get your choice of lipstick at the MAC store you get a choice of Lipgloss, Lipstick, or Shadow. I dont wear to much lipstick Im a lipgloss and eyeshadow kind of girl. 

The vanity has been stripped of its stain and is almost done being sanded tomorrow I will get to restain (might be having a change of heart. might paint it a cream color and hand paint on a design in the middle.)


----------



## makeba (Sep 8, 2009)

akron here! yall are really round the way girls!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tat2 you have a wonderful project in motion and i cant wait to see pics. you must post before and after pics so we can drool over it. i know what you mean about needing more brushes. i figuring when mac has their f/f sale again i am gonna just buy brushes, i hope because that is the perfect time to stock up. girlfriend paint your vanity what ever you wish, cuz hell you can always change it later. i think i am gonna take a trip to abby anne this weekend.


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Sep 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeba* 

 
_akron here! yall are really round the way girls!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tat2 you have a wonderful project in motion and i cant wait to see pics. you must post before and after pics so we can drool over it. i know what you mean about needing more brushes. i figuring when mac has their f/f sale again i am gonna just buy brushes, i hope because that is the perfect time to stock up. girlfriend paint your vanity what ever you wish, cuz hell you can always change it later. i think i am gonna take a trip to abby anne this weekend._

 
You live close to it like me so you have to go because think of all the room you will have in one of these for everything now Ill have a drawer for face stuff one for eye stuff one for lip stuff one for my perfumes one for my konad stuff and polishes and if I overflow out of the others I got extra drawers!!! 

Not only that you can take the time to sand it down and do whatever you wish its yoiur project your vanity you get to turn it into what you want.  Deffinently go to abbey anns 2 on brittain rd I know they have some for sure their and since they changed locations at the time they were running 20 percent off if not low ball them they take offers they are really over stocked so you can pry get a good deal like if its 50 tell them 40 they will more than likely take your offer. They had one really pretty mirror their it was reasonable in size and it had a pretty frame gold color with a design on the edges but they were pricey for mirror 35 when I can go to hobby lobby and buy one brand new for that price. I ended up going with a pretty big mirror and then Im on a mission for a new magnified lighted mirror Im upset at bed bath and beyond 2 weeks ago they had one on clearance that was originally 119 on clearance for 29 I went back today sure enough it was gone so Im kicking my self in the tush but its something I can wait on though too.


----------



## reem2790 (Sep 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tat2dbeauty07* 

 
_Lucky you... Theirs an actual MAC store close to you. I've been thinking about going to the MAC store but I dont think Im going to until I have quite a few empties because my Macys counter at summit mall you only get your choice of lipstick at the MAC store you get a choice of Lipgloss, Lipstick, or Shadow. I dont wear to much lipstick Im a lipgloss and eyeshadow kind of girl. _

 
lol i have both a counter and a freestanding store about 15 minutes out, but i usually only shop at the cco now (they receive new stuff monthly, so i just go once a month
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) because a poor college student cannot afford regular mac prices. 

i'm actually one of those weirdos who hates lipgloss
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







i love tendertones and lipstick on my lips. anything more and i just feel goopy


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Sep 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *reem2790* 

 
_lol i have both a counter and a freestanding store about 15 minutes out, but i usually only shop at the cco now (they receive new stuff monthly, so i just go once a month
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) because a poor college student cannot afford regular mac prices. 

i'm actually one of those weirdos who hates lipgloss
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







i love tendertones and lipstick on my lips. anything more and i just feel goopy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know the feeling of being a poor college student Im 21 a full time college student whose a full time mother with no job. Thank god I have a loving boyfriend/ex dont know what to call him were on again off again who gives me a weekly allowance for the baby and I so Im a whack job when it comes to stuff for the baby I buy cases of diapers like a months supply at a time so I can pocket money I also buy 8-10 cans of formula at a time because my cousin works at giant eagle and saves buy one get one free coupons for me then similac sends out 5.00 gift checks I pay like 42.00 for 8 cans of formula instead of over 100.00 Ive only bought a few things from the full price mac counter stuff they dont get in outlet like I bought brush cleaner then I bought some stuff that wasnt in outlet like fresh green mix mineralized e/s and style warriors lipstick don't remember what color.... 

Update on the vanity, 

I started staining the drawers and my color wasnt matching up right here to find out the lowes lady told me anything with poly in it stay light so I decided to go a different route I bought satin paint in a tan color and a opal glaze to do a technique on it called color washing. I'm getting ready to go re-sand my drawers primer everything let dry then start the painting process. This was a bigger project then I thought but its going to be worth it in the end.


----------



## atwingirl (Sep 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeba* 

 
_eeww i am soo jealous of you lovelies going to the cco soo often!! i cant wait to pay off my credit card or start my own mac fundraiser! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i do love that spot becuz they have plenty of items in stock.
did you happen to come across any of the creamsheen lipgloss like Ever So Rich! this one went well with Lavender Whip lipstick._

 
***I just bought 2 Ever So Rich at the Crocker Park MAC Free Standing if you really need the color. I also scored Hello Kitty Cute-Ster. Ask for Marvin or Jen. HTH!


----------



## makeba (Sep 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *atwingirl* 

 
_***I just bought 2 Ever So Rich at the Crocker Park MAC Free Standing if you really need the color. I also scored Hello Kitty Cute-Ster. Ask for Marvin or Jen. HTH!_

 
OH no you didnt!!!! you lucky chica. okay now i am going there this weekend to pick up two. this is the first lippie i have almost run out of. thank you dearly!


----------



## atwingirl (Sep 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeba* 

 
_OH no you didnt!!!! you lucky chica. okay now i am going there this weekend to pick up two. this is the first lippie i have almost run out of. thank you dearly!_

 
This location has all kinds of products from past launches, just ask! Everyone is really helpful and really friendly. Check for some retired MSFs if you are interested (I know of Lightscapade and Refined for sure) and they have a few lipsticks from different collections. Don't forget to ask for Marvin, he's very knowledgeable and helps you leave with products you won't be disappointed in!


----------



## makeba (Sep 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *atwingirl* 

 
_This location has all kinds of products from past launches, just ask! Everyone is really helpful and really friendly. Check for some retired MSFs if you are interested (I know of Lightscapade and Refined for sure) and they have a few lipsticks from different collections. Don't forget to ask for Marvin, he's very knowledgeable and helps you leave with products you won't be disappointed in!_

 
okay!!! i wonder if they have Astral lipstick, remember that one. i think it was from Neo Sci Fi? thanks a bunch!! i wonder where the group of mac workers from tower city went. i remember Jen who was blonde and a smokin hot makeup artist and Jude or Jewels, he was hot too and could do a bangin smokey eye with lashes.


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Sep 11, 2009)

So here it is not done I have to go tomorrow to walmart to pick up 2 aerosols of laquar for it then it will be in my room. and I'll hang the new mirror above it still need to get my stool I think Im going to get the sparta vanity stool at bed bath and beyond. 

Yes I did end up painting it and I stenciled a rose pattern on the sides and one in the center bottom where I will be sitting at this is why I had to laquar it to repell stains water marks and prevent the design from coming off. 

I painted primered it painted it dust bunny with valspar paint laquared it stenciled it and replaced the drawer pulls. 





Before Front 





After Front 





After Side





After close up side





After Front Top 





After my stencil desing top





Up close (my first time stenciling)


----------



## reem2790 (Sep 13, 2009)

tat2sbeauty that looks great!!!!!!


----------



## hickle (Sep 13, 2009)

Love the white desk.  Looks very modern!  I hope that was a reproduction because it kind of looks like an antique.  Maybe from the federalist period?  My mom's destroyed a couple of antique pieces in her time, thinking they were just knock offs.  Those poor antiques!


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Sep 13, 2009)

I love it antique or not. I dont know it it was I picked it up at a thrift store for 40 and redid it to my liking


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Sep 13, 2009)

I did very little research this morning on it they have ones very similar to mine going for 1400 to 3000 but mine has the design around the edges and their did not.


----------



## makeba (Sep 13, 2009)

my my you did a wonderful job!!! i am soo jealous!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 your lovelies are gonna have a happy home!


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Sep 13, 2009)

Makeba Thank you did you make it to abbey anns? I got my mirror hung today the vanity in my room and on my way out to the grocery store I saw a nice wooden chair in the trash so I packed it on up in the car bought it home and painted it so I wouldnt have to go buy one! I'll have everything in my room tonight Im going to line the drawers with some contact paper start packing my stuff in my drawers and take photos of the whole set up for everyone to see.


----------



## makeba (Sep 14, 2009)

naw girl i didnt go. my kids are just getting over this ugly congestion they have been dealing with for a week now!. but i am making a list and checking it twice for items i want to view or buy. i have a nice collection thus far but getting something new is such a rush! now you found a chair too, lucky you!


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Sep 14, 2009)

Yea I like my chair its cute painted up I found it on the curb on North Moreland in Munroe Falls. I was on my way from stutzmanns to dollar general. I'm not normally a trash picker but I couldn't help it. I'm hoping to get everything out away in my vanity today so I can take pictures of my small collection. I so cant wait for style black I booked my appt at Macys in fairlawn I think Im going to buy young punk and cinderfella. Also my mom doesnt know what to get me for christmas now so I think Im going to just tell her since the gift sets will be coming out for mac Ill take one of those or a gift card and a nice magnified lighted make up mirror and ill be happy. I'm so glad I got my christmas shopping done I did all my shopping for my daughter and my nephew back in may its all sitting in my closet and then I finished my shopping up for my mom when I was up at aurora she wanted one of the hamilton beach coffee pots that were 60.00 they had them on sale for 29.99. I am like miss el cheapo.... 

I hope your kids feel better how many do you got. I have one Hallie 7 months I love her so much.


----------



## makeba (Sep 14, 2009)

girl. el cheapo is soo not you when you find the goods like you have!!! thats called frugal!! make sure you post a pic when you go to your style black makeover. the girls at mac in fairlawn are good. kim is wicked at putting on lashes, lisa is good at a full makeover. i cant remember the other girls names right now. i have 3 kids. 13yr old son, 7yr old son and 5yr old daughter.


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Sep 14, 2009)

I went up for style warriors the new girl sorry dont know her name did mine but my all time favorite MA up their is Dee she is so friendly. I went up their made a purchase and I had the baby with my but noticed I forgot mascara so I went back the same night to get mascara x and Dee was great she assisted me earlier that day with my purchase then when I got my mascara she snuck me a peak of Style Warriors and invited me the macys launch for style warriors and booked makeover for a friend and I. I booked my makeover for style black for the 26th and I'm hoping Dee does my makeup.


----------



## reem2790 (Sep 23, 2009)

anyone going to check out the new stuff at the beginning of october? i'm excited!


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Sep 23, 2009)

I don't believe I will be going in october I'm going to the free standing store for the first time this saturday to pick up some stuff from style black, I'm also looking to save some money for the holiday collection the mineralized face kits have my attention.


----------



## reem2790 (Oct 3, 2009)

HK tinted lip conditioners and lip glosses are @ the cco!


----------



## kelveggie22 (Oct 12, 2009)

any updates?


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Oct 13, 2009)

I called yesterday to see what theyve gotten in new the lady said they got in some more Hello Kitty stuff, Some more Dame Edna and not much more new than that.


----------



## reem2790 (Oct 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tat2dbeauty07* 

 
_I called yesterday to see what theyve gotten in new the lady said they got in some more Hello Kitty stuff, Some more Dame Edna and not much more new than that._

 
did they say what kind of HK stuff?


----------



## kelveggie22 (Nov 11, 2009)

anyone been latley?


----------



## reem2790 (Dec 4, 2009)

nothing new as of yesterday from what i saw, they do have the MSFN w/shimmer (light medium and medium shades only)


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Dec 19, 2009)

I went up yesterday tons of new stuff I thought I could of went way overboard but I spent 388 at coach so had to be carefull what I spent at the CCO they has 2 mineral skinfinishes that were new since the last time I went up there Refined and Perfect Topping, They had new nail laquars, brush cleaner, graphic gardens brush set, one of the graphic garden palettes. They were putting out a shadow from style warriors, They had some dazzleclasses the monogram cremesheens.


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Dec 19, 2009)

I was a good girl I spent 58 I bought refined it was soooo pretty but kind of kicking my self in the but because I want one of the new MSF that are coming out and I bought 2 bottles of the pinkaura mac creations perfume its by far my favorite dont like any of there other scents.


----------



## kelveggie22 (Jan 4, 2010)

im going to the CCO on Monday, so Ill try to post back here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




anyone been to the coach outlet latley?


----------



## tinkerbell (Jan 18, 2010)

I didn't even know there was a Coach outlet there.. I need to go.. Haven't been to check out the CCO lately either...


----------



## reem2790 (Feb 11, 2010)

as of last week there's nothing new.


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Feb 22, 2010)

Leaving for the CCO this morning hoping to get some new MSF Ill let you know what else I see.


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Feb 22, 2010)

I made it home from the outlet nothing really new they had about 1 shelf full of pigments the only one I looked at was dark soul I should of looked at more colors for you guys.

They did have new MSF in like 7 different ones some were what they had last time like Refined and Perfect Topping but they also had the Light Medium ones and ones like that in.

They had the naked honey wash that seemed to be new.... 

I only bought 4 things for 101 and some chage I bought the Seductress Look in a bix set, The graphic Gardens Palette, Lavender Whip Lipstick, and Perfect Topping MSF.


----------



## CrazyBlue (Feb 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tat2dbeauty07* 

 
_I made it home from the outlet nothing really new they had about 1 shelf full of pigments the only one I looked at was dark soul I should of looked at more colors for you guys.

They did have new MSF in like 7 different ones some were what they had last time like Refined and Perfect Topping but they also had the Light Medium ones and ones like that in.

They had the naked honey wash that seemed to be new.... 

I only bought 4 things for 101 and some chage I bought the Seductress Look in a bix set, The graphic Gardens Palette, Lavender Whip Lipstick, and Perfect Topping MSF._

 

Would you happen to remember the other msfs they had ?


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Feb 23, 2010)

They had refined, they had perfect topping, they had so ceylon, then the natural ones like medium natural, dark natural, light/medium natural.


----------



## CrazyBlue (Feb 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tat2dbeauty07* 

 
_They had refined, they had perfect topping, they had so ceylon, then the natural ones like medium natural, dark natural, light/medium natural._

 

Thanks


----------



## howleekorian (Feb 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tat2dbeauty07* 

 
_They had refined, they had perfect topping, they had so ceylon, then the natural ones like medium natural, dark natural, light/medium natural._

 
How much were they selling those for?


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Feb 25, 2010)

they were running between 18.75 and 21.00 if I remember correctly I paid 19 for perfect topping.


----------



## justseenaface85 (Feb 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tat2dbeauty07* 

 
_I made it home from the outlet nothing really new they had about 1 shelf full of pigments the only one I looked at was dark soul I should of looked at more colors for you guys.

They did have new MSF in like 7 different ones some were what they had last time like Refined and Perfect Topping but they also had the Light Medium ones and ones like that in.

They had the naked honey wash that seemed to be new.... 

I only bought 4 things for 101 and some chage I bought the Seductress Look in a bix set, The graphic Gardens Palette, Lavender Whip Lipstick, and Perfect Topping MSF._

 
Do you remember if they had many Lavender Whip Lipsticks left? Thanks


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Mar 10, 2010)

Just wanted to let everyone know the outlet got new goodies in 

They got stuff in from the christmas 09' Collection They had eyeshadow and blush plattes and one of the mineralize face kit... I picked up a few goodies


----------



## lkimmy (Mar 14, 2010)

do you know what was left? was there a big selection?


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Mar 14, 2010)

Thei had the Sorceress Eye Palette the Devil may Dare Palette the Smoke and Mirrors Palette and the Hocus Focus Face Kit and the Fabracadabra Face kit I dont know how much they have left since they were keeping it in the back room as for the mineealize face kit they had 2 left after I purhcased mine.


----------



## reem2790 (Apr 15, 2010)

they did not have so ceylon, it was brunette msf, i confirmed this 3 weeks ago i believe, will go soon and update.


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Apr 23, 2010)

really I was told they had so ceylon in the back.


----------



## Wandalemur (Apr 27, 2010)

If anyone goes soon, can you tell me what paint pots they have please?


----------



## Samooga (May 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wandalemur* 

 
_If anyone goes soon, can you tell me what paint pots they have please?_

 
I went yester day...they had rolickn, moss scape and a couple nude ones. Thats all i remeber sorry!

OH and BTW I go once or twice a week sooo if anyone would like me to look for something and let you know if they have it...just lemme know!


----------



## Samooga (May 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tat2dbeauty07* 

 
_really I was told they had so ceylon in the back._

 
They do have so cyelon. And brunette. and porcelain pink too i think.


----------



## Samooga (Jun 2, 2010)

Well im going to the cco tomorrow!


----------



## murflegirl (Jun 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Samooga* 

 
_Well im going to the cco tomorrow!_

 
Let me know if they have Sweet Sienna pigment? I'm desperate for a backup.


----------



## Wandalemur (Jun 3, 2010)

Has anyone seen any of the MAC in Lillyland stuff there, yet?


----------



## Tatyiona (Jun 5, 2010)

I went today they have a lot of pigments and yes there were a few lillyland products


----------



## Wandalemur (Jun 6, 2010)

Thank you! I'll have to go check it out soon.


----------



## Samooga (Jun 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *murflegirl* 

 
_Let me know if they have Sweet Sienna pigment? I'm desperate for a backup.



_

 

They do have sweet sienn, I picked myself up one! OMG sooooo pretty!


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Jun 7, 2010)

They put more out last time I went they had 3 left and I picked up all 3!


----------



## makeba (Jun 7, 2010)

Can someone let me know if they have Tan Ray paint I am in dire need of this!!


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Jun 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeba* 

 
_Can someone let me know if they have Tan Ray paint I am in dire need of this!!_

 
When I was up there I didnt see it but I don't pay to much attention to the paints. 

Missed you girl I'm in the process of redoing the vanity again Ill be sure to post pics on here again this time Im doing it a flat black and I got the liberty of london dunclaire bedding from target going with the black and white with accents of hot pink theme


----------



## makeba (Jun 8, 2010)

Oh chile you are doing it real big Tat!!!!


----------



## Samooga (Jun 17, 2010)

Soooo they are out of sweet sienna! But the got a bunch of glitters!! ANd theyre only 10$! I picked up theyre last 3D GOLD!!! And one in copper! They also got more of the last bags for 20$, they have lash prep and prime and zoom lash and i think a mini makeup remover? Nut sure but mostly the same things!


----------



## makeba (Jun 17, 2010)

I need to get there!! Glitters huh. I cant wear glitter on my face but hey in nailpolish that would look real cute!!


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Jun 17, 2010)

I went today and yes the glitters were $10 I picked up the silver glitter, then I picked up the last violet pigment I also picked up Tan pigment 

They had all the ones I listed plus cocomotion, kitchmas, mauvement, mutiny, copper glitter, gold glitter, several other pigments

Besides that they did have the travel bags and they put out So Ceylon MSF


----------



## Samooga (Jun 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tat2dbeauty07* 

 
_I went today and yes the glitters were $10 I picked up the silver glitter, then I picked up the last violet pigment I also picked up Tan pigment 

They had all the ones I listed plus cocomotion, kitchmas, mauvement, mutiny, copper glitter, gold glitter, several other pigments

Besides that they did have the travel bags and they put out So Ceylon MSF_

 
is it only me, or does the 33$ for that not seem like a good price?


----------



## Samooga (Jun 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tat2dbeauty07* 

 
_I went today and yes the glitters were $10 I picked up the silver glitter, then I picked up the last violet pigment I also picked up Tan pigment 

They had all the ones I listed plus cocomotion, kitchmas, mauvement, mutiny, copper glitter, gold glitter, several other pigments

Besides that they did have the travel bags and they put out So Ceylon MSF_

 
I just realized by your pic wo you are!!! you make youtube vids right?


----------



## makeba (Jun 17, 2010)

33.00 for the MSF?


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Jun 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Samooga* 

 
_I just realized by your pic wo you are!!! you make youtube vids right?_

 
Yes and your suscribed to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I was going to do a video tonight but just got done getting my hair done. 4hrs at the salon and im exhausted.


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm uploading a new video from today and took some footage of the MAC rounder didnt do any close ups though prices or name checks afraid of getting caught of taking a video.


----------



## Samooga (Jun 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tat2dbeauty07* 

 
_I'm uploading a new video from today and took some footage of the MAC rounder didnt do any close ups though prices or name checks afraid of getting caught of taking a video._

 

hahaha yea! but our girls are sooooooo nice!!!! cant wait to watch it!


----------



## Samooga (Jun 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeba* 

 
_33.00 for the MSF?_

 

No 33 for the msf clear bag mini fix + and makeup remover i think


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Jun 19, 2010)

Yea the only girl working that day was the one with short hair and glasses she was in back checking their inventory of what they havent put out yet seeing if anything interested me so I made a quick video with my phone going around the rounder. 

I havent been to interested in the CCO because Im more excited in the groove and alice and olivia collections are coming out soon plus after pro card disc on in the groove in takes prices lower than the CCO thats why you havent seen many CCO hauls on my youtube channel. 

I will keep checking each month pry for new pigments you can't 13.75 for a large jar its 2.00 over my pro card price but Im getting more product so its justifyable.


----------



## Samooga (Jun 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tat2dbeauty07* 

 
_Yea the only girl working that day was the one with short hair and glasses she was in back checking their inventory of what they havent put out yet seeing if anything interested me so I made a quick video with my phone going around the rounder. 

I havent been to interested in the CCO because Im more excited in the groove and alice and olivia collections are coming out soon plus after pro card disc on in the groove in takes prices lower than the CCO thats why you havent seen many CCO hauls on my youtube channel. 

I will keep checking each month pry for new pigments you can't 13.75 for a large jar its 2.00 over my pro card price but Im getting more product so its justifyable._

 

yea the selection hasnt changed much, and i go once or twce a week! hahahaha i wish i had a pro card to get the discount!

I think our cco prolly has one of the best pigment selections though?


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Jun 20, 2010)

We do have quite a bit of pigments but alot of neutrals. I wish we would get more of the colorful pigments or some of the better ones like naked, museum bronze, deep purple, kelly green.


----------



## Samooga (Jun 22, 2010)

OMG I wish!! Im dying for naked pigment, but like I strictly shop at the cco for my mac! hahahah except viva glam gaga. I couldnt take the chance and miss out!


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Jun 22, 2010)

I want naked really bad too right now they have a pro only collection out called the nude story or something and it repromotes nude and two new pigments naked dark which is a medium beige with pearl and naked deep dark which is a dark beige with pearl. Once I get done buying from the major collections I do have naked on my wishlist and Im going to order it. 

My in the groove list is huge and I already have my stuff for that and A+O put asside for release date at the freestanding store, Then I need to save I have quite a list for Fabuolus Felines but would like to be able to cut a few things off of that. Then VV I have a list made for that but told myself I was only allowed 4 things off that list since I can't use my pro card I might cut it down to 2 and wait for it to hit the CCO.


----------



## Samooga (Jun 23, 2010)

Ill prolly go and buy from alice nd olivia and vv! Its just not worth chancing it ya know? hahaha


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Jun 23, 2010)

Thats how I feel with alice and olivia with VV I might pick up a few things when it comes out but Im not going to buy everything I want because no pro discount and Ill see if anything hits the CCO like Ill pry pick up the magically cool powder and the mes from VV when they come out.


----------



## Samooga (Jun 27, 2010)

Just went to the cco!!! omg i got nylon!!!! and they got liberated lip glass and  a bunch of starflashes!!! they are now out of femme fi though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




((!
But the got some more neo sci fi eyeshadows!! andsome new blushes and msfs!


----------



## Courtney <3 (Jul 13, 2010)

has anyone been here recently?


----------



## Samooga (Jul 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Courtney <3* 

 
_has anyone been here recently?_

 
im going tommorrow!


----------



## Samooga (Aug 2, 2010)

i picked up electro sky paint pot!!!! they have more!!


----------



## Curly1908 (Aug 2, 2010)

Wrong thread.


----------



## Samooga (Aug 26, 2010)

anyone been there lately? Might go tonight! Ill let you guys know!


----------



## Wandalemur (Aug 30, 2010)

Has any body out there? Did they have anything good?


----------



## Wandalemur (Sep 3, 2010)

Has anyone seen any of the Liberty of London stuff out here?


----------



## Samooga (Sep 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wandalemur* 

 
_Has anyone seen any of the Liberty of London stuff out here?_

 
when i was there all they had was liberty of london eye shadows!


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Sep 5, 2010)

Anyone see anything else new besides the liberty of london stuff Im debating between placing a pro order or going to the CCO.


----------



## Samooga (Sep 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tat2dbeauty07* 

 
_Anyone see anything else new besides the liberty of london stuff Im debating between placing a pro order or going to the CCO._

 
a few things but nothing huge! But i think the CCO would be worht it. thats just me though! Im in myrtle beach right now, OMG amazing CCO!


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Sep 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Samooga* 

 
_a few things but nothing huge! But i think the CCO would be worht it. thats just me though! Im in myrtle beach right now, OMG amazing CCO!_

 
Wish I was at Myrtle Beach at the CCO lol, If I place a pro order my stuff will be at CCO price or less because of my pro card so either way its win win.


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Sep 9, 2010)

Went today heres what I noticed 

2 New MSFs out Smooth Merge and Triple Fusion

Pearlmatte Shadow from MAC in Lily Land

Asphalt Flower Fragrance

Their were a couple Mineralize Blushes I didnt see in their before Earth to Earth, Hand Finish and a few that are slipping my mind. 

They had some different pigments out Gilded Green, Lovely Lily, Spiritualize 

3 of the Eyeshadows from Liberty of London 

Purple Rite Lipstick from Style Warriors

Metal Maven from Riveting collection 

Greasepaint Stick in B from D'Squared

Those are the things I can remember off the top of my head 

They still had some of the old stuff thats been their Mutiny Pigment, Tan Pigment, Cocomotion Pigment, Tea Time Pigment, Porcelain Pink MSF, Some of the MSF Naturals.


----------



## iluvmac0417 (Sep 11, 2010)

I know this is a long shot, but if there are any sightings of MAC's Ripe Peach Blush Ombre I would love to get my hands on it...waited too long to find it when it was released with the spring forecast collection and refuse to pay ridiculous ebay prices! Thanks!


----------



## Wandalemur (Oct 21, 2010)

Has anyone been lately? Anyone see anything good? TIA


----------



## Samooga (Nov 27, 2010)

I was going once a week for a couple of months and they werent gettting anything good, ill prolly go tommorrow in hopes of something nice.


----------



## makeba (Dec 29, 2010)

has anyone been out to the CCO lately?!! this weather has been crazy lately so I have not even tried to go!


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Dec 29, 2010)

Heard from Samooga they have Vintage Grape and Springsheen Blush Ombre, almost all the To the beach stuff, Golden Lemon pigment and tons of glitters.


----------



## spiderwebs (Jan 1, 2011)

Tat2dbeauty07 said:


> Heard from Samooga they have Vintage Grape and Springsheen Blush Ombre, almost all the To the beach stuff, Golden Lemon pigment and tons of glitters.



 	Oh shoot, if that is the case I should be _runnnnnning n_ot walking there! Anyone else seen anything good there recently? I'm thinking about going at the beginning of the week (I'll post when I get back too) but I'm wondering if they are kind of cleaned out after the holiday season.


----------



## missmarkers (Feb 17, 2011)

i stopped by today and here are some things that i remember seeing: 

  	lipsticks: 
  	peachstock (from liberty of london)
  	viva glam vi se
  	three shades from the monogram collection 

  	lipglosses: 
  	all from LoL except for the pink one
  	just add colour 
  	feeling dreamy 
  	most shades from spring colour forecast 
  	all three shades from to the beach 
  	dazzleglass cremes 
  	strawberry blonde
  	rock out 

  	eyeshadows: 
  	a few LoL shades
  	some of specially packaged shades from last summer's collection (animal prints)
  	many mineralized trios (from red she said and the fall's mineralized trios) 
  	pigments - hi def cyan and proces magenta (which are pro shades!), tea time, lovely lily, cocomotion. some permanent pigments in the new packaging
  	three shades from to the beach 

  	skincare and body stuff: 
  	naked honey skin salve, body wash and body cream 
  	shave cream
  	moisturelush face cream 
  	skin refined zone
  	a skincare pack 

  	misc face stuff: 
  	moistureblend, studio sculpt foundations
  	springshine blush ombre
  	the naked honey printed highlighter 
  	both liberty of london blushes
  	strada blush 
  	many of the blush duos (don't remember the name of the collection, but the ones with bi-tone, two virtues, etc) 

  	sets:
  	hello kitty eyeshadow palettes, both of them
  	last years lipgloss and pigment sets 
  	red she said and last years brush sets
  	i think there were the mineralized face kits from last year that were only at mac stores


  	if there is anything i missed, feel free to ask and i can let you know if i remember seeing it!


----------



## Wandalemur (Oct 9, 2011)

I was there earlier today, they had a lot of the same stuff. They had a few new things too.Hot House, Strange Potion from VV. Also Her Alter Image, Vainglorias, Vile Voilet, Sweet Joy, Carbon, DeVil eye shadow. Heartless lipstick. They had a few big bounce shadows: Trophy, Black Diamond,Up The Ante, and a few others. They also had a few dare to wear glosses: Dare to Dare, Wind me Up, Ban This!. They had some Peacocky stuff too. A bunch of shadows: Center Stage, Prance, Sexpectations,  Spectacle of Yourself. And some Kissable lip colors: Enchantee, Peacocky, Temper Tantra, Super. Those were the highlights of the new stuff that I noticed and can remember. Happy Shopping.


----------

